# A question about swiftwater rescue courses



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2011)

After many years of being a mountain guide, I am considering a career change that involves going with gravity instead of fighting it... not this summer, but maybe next year. Anyway, guiding or river rangering are on my radar and I want to get my swiftwater certification this spring (not only with a future job in mind, but also for the practical knowledge!). 

I'm a little confused about what cert to get... I see some companies offering swiftwater "technician" courses as their highest level of cert., while others have SRT-1, advanced, etc. I am interested in getting the highest level of cert that I can, but without emptying my bank account. Im living in Bellingham until June 15th or so.

Right now I'm looking at Boreal River's Whitewater Rescue Technician course in Squamish: Whitewater (Swiftwater) Rescue Technician Course | Boreal River

Or this one in Minam: Minam Raft Rental and Shuttle Service

Will both of these get me the same level of certification...? 

For a little background, I have been rowing boats for 4 years, lots of multi day trips on the MFS, GC, Yampa, Cat, Salt, etc. and many day trips on other rivers up to class four. I also recently bought a packraft. I'm very comfortable with technical rope systems, but not quite as confident when it comes to river specific rescue (swimming, boat pins, swimmer rescue, etc.). I have all the gear- drysuit, rescue vest, helmet, etc.


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

Make sure you take one of the 3 day courses.

The different level certs, are only important if u are going to work for a fire dept or S&R group. For guiding it will not make much difference.

I took my course with fire fighters that were getting the "Higher" more costly cert. we did the exact same thing excpet for the a final written exam for them that I did not take.

hope that helps

Paddle on 

Shredder scott


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I am also curious of different levels but only for personal knowledge and safety. What is River Rescue SRR Cert. compared to other certs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mountaincrash (Jun 21, 2006)

Cookie and SteamboatBORN, 

First let me preface by saying I am a swiftwater rescue instructor, so my opinion is biased.

Now, I'll explain my thoughts on the differences of courses. If you are involved in a professional rescue or volunteer rescue group, you would want to consider a course that is National Fire Protection Assocation (NFPA) compliant. NFPA compliance by agencies is voluntary, but quite a few fire departments do adhere to the minimum standards set-forth by the NFPA. This will include rescue techniques, priorities and philosophies of rescue that are only pertinent to rescue agencies responding to swiftwater rescue incidents. My initial education was fire-department oriented, and very useful, as I was on a fire department.

If you are interested in river guiding, then a course that is not NFPA compliant would be more in-line with the philosophy, approach and techniques that are successful in day-to-day guiding operations, though some providers offer a well-balanced approach that is pertinent to both sets of rescuers. 

A "certification" will have a skills evaluation and in all probability a written exam, which states that you meet the minimum criteria in the course. A "participation" card states that you participated in the full course or workshop, but did not necessarily have a written exam or skills evaluation. 

I have not yet encountered an outfitter that requires their guides to have a "certification" versus a "participation" card, but I would love to know if there is an outfitter that does. 

Now, for the personal plug: I have chosen to offer Swiftwater Rescue courses through the American Canoe Association, for several reason. 1) The ACA is a non-profit that allows me the logistics backing to offer high-quality swiftwater rescue education, such as insurance, marketing, etc.. This allows me to offer courses for a price roughly at $100 per student per day, as I believe all river professionals and users should have access to rescue education. With that, I will also adjust the price and allow an exchange of services to lower the price for people who cannot afford that price. 2) The ACA allows me the flexibility to adapt the curriculum to the students that are participating in the course, whether that is a group of kayakers, private boaters, commercial raft guides, or a mix of those. 

If I can answer any questions, please let me know.

Shredder Scotty, are you going to come visit the Ark this year?


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Where do you offer classes at? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Jaxmedic (May 7, 2014)

Check out Whitewater Rescue Institute, out of Missoula. Swiftwater Rescue Training for Search and Rescue, Firefighters, Rafting, Kayaking, and Canoeing

They are NFPA compliant, and most local (Montana) guide companies recommend them for their required SRT certification for their guides. 

There are some courses coming up in the region. They are highly experienced and accredited.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Jaxmedic said:


> Check out Whitewater Rescue Institute, out of Missoula. Swiftwater Rescue Training for Search and Rescue, Firefighters, Rafting, Kayaking, and Canoeing
> 
> They are NFPA compliant, and most local (Montana) guide companies recommend them for their required SRT certification for their guides.
> 
> There are some course coming up in the region. They are highly experienced and accredited.


I am located in Colorado and not sure I can make it to Montana anytime soon, but wish I could. Love that state!


----------



## Jaxmedic (May 7, 2014)

SteamboatBORN said:


> I am located in Colorado and not sure I can make it to Montana anytime soon, but wish I could. Love that state!


 Check out their website... They run courses nation-wide. Looks like they are scheduling a course in Pagosa Srpings, CO in the not-too-distant future. 

Enjoy your training! I have found SRT training to be very informative and helpful. Not just for guides!! 

Have fun out there!


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Jaxmedic said:


> Check out their website... They run courses nation-wide. Looks like they are scheduling a course in Pagosa Srpings, CO in the not-too-distant future.
> 
> Enjoy your training! I have found SRT training to be very informative and helpful. Not just for guides!!
> 
> Have fun out there!


Do you know what the River Rescue Course is? I have seen some companies offer that one and it looks to be new. I do not need to be certified for work, but want to take course for myself and to have the knowledge in case of an emergency.


----------



## mountaincrash (Jun 21, 2006)

My two closest upcoming courses are on the Arkansas out of Buena Vista on 6/5-6/6 and the second is 6/11 and 6/12. There are a few slots remaining on the first. I'd love to have you, so let me know if I can answer and questions. solxplore.com



SteamboatBORN said:


> Where do you offer classes at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

mountaincrash said:


> My two closest upcoming courses are on the Arkansas out of Buena Vista on 6/5-6/6 and the second is 6/11 and 6/12. There are a few slots remaining on the first. I'd love to have you, so let me know if I can answer and questions. solxplore.com


Do you have anything in July/August? I know that is later in the boating season, but I have my wedding in June, so that kinda dictates anything for the month. haha.


----------



## mountaincrash (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm sorry, I missed your post SteamboatBorn. I don't have any on the books right now, but I'll contact you if I do organize one.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

mountaincrash said:


> I'm sorry, I missed your post SteamboatBorn. I don't have any on the books right now, but I'll contact you if I do organize one.


Perfect thanks!


----------

